# Most Expensive...Toronto or Vancuver?



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

I learned a lot about differences between Toronto and Vancuver but I did not see mentioned the difference in prices between the two cities. So my question to anyone would be: WHich of the two cities is more expensive as far as rent, car insurance, grocery bills etc is? 

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lonestar said:


> I learned a lot about differences between Toronto and Vancuver but I did not see mentioned the difference in prices between the two cities. So my question to anyone would be: WHich of the two cities is more expensive as far as rent, car insurance, grocery bills etc is?
> 
> Thank you.


This is probably a matter of what you get on the hobby-horses you lose on the roundabouts. Housing in VC is regarded as the most expensive in Canada. Auto insurance for newcomers is expensive, regardless of where you settle. Insurers generally do not give credit for your UK driving records, but it's probably marginally less expensive in TO. Grocery bills vs TO shouldn't have great disparities, if any. Unless you're going to be on an extremely tight budget you should look beyond the costs towards the quality of life each location will provide.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> This is probably a matter of what you get on the hobby-horses you lose on the roundabouts. Housing in VC is regarded as the most expensive in Canada. Auto insurance for newcomers is expensive, regardless of where you settle. Insurers generally do not give credit for your UK driving records, but it's probably marginally less expensive in TO. Grocery bills vs TO shouldn't have great disparities, if any. Unless you're going to be on an extremely tight budget you should look beyond the costs towards the quality of life each location will provide.



Thank you. It was of great help.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Many auto insurers in Ontario (private insurance coverage) will not recognize driver histories from outside of the province. In BC, ICBC (public insurance) will recognize your history for discounts if you provide the driver's history in a manner that they will accept. I think you can qualify for up to 40% discount...

ICBC - Autoplan Insurance - Basic Autoplan - Moving to B.C.


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

*Car insurance in BC*

We bought letters from our UK insurance companies, but ICBC rejected them. Most of us in the UK bought our insurance on line and changed companies frequently, allowing the insurance companies to transfer our no claims. Whilst our letters stated we had the maximum 9 years no claims, ICBC wanted an individual letter from each insurance company stating the actual dates we were insured with them. We have met lots of expats who suffered similar situations with ICBC, some people managed to get a couple of years no claims but most of them got zero.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

denisevines said:


> We bought letters from our UK insurance companies, but ICBC rejected them. Most of us in the UK bought our insurance on line and changed companies frequently, allowing the insurance companies to transfer our no claims. Whilst our letters stated we had the maximum 9 years no claims, ICBC wanted an individual letter from each insurance company stating the actual dates we were insured with them. We have met lots of expats who suffered similar situations with ICBC, some people managed to get a couple of years no claims but most of them got zero.


 Thank you. I will be in touch with my insurance company here then and see if I can do the same. 
regards


----------

